

In App Purchase and the state of iPhone piracy - thomasswift
http://blog.off-by-one.mobi/2009/10/in-app-purchase-and-state-of-iphone.html

======
Zev
_The simplest one is to detect if the Info.plist has been modified as
indicated in the previous section_

This doesn't work to detect piracy anymore. It hasn't for months.

